

American healthcare: better than advertised... should we rush change? - cwan
http://www.hoover.org/publications/digest/49525427.html

======
ajg1977
Needs a pinch of salt. From Wikipedia: "The Institution has long been a place
of scholarship for high-profile conservatives with government experience. A
number of Hoover Institution fellows had connections to or held positions in
the Bush administration and other Republican administrations".

